# Adventuring Party Origins



## Sands999 (Mar 3, 2016)

Hey everyone! I created something that I thought might be of interest to people around these parts and put it up on DMs Guild. It's a supplement called: Adventuring Party Origins. I created it because I often see (and have dealt with as a DM myself) issues trying to tie an adventuring group together when a campaign begins. This was created to help DMs and players to come up with reasons why each of the adventurers know one another. It avoids having to get the DM to explain everything by herself/himself or having to put players in situations where they have no choice but to work together. There are random fun reasons that you can utilize and it also gives direction on how you can create your own stories to bond characters in any campaign. Check it out if you're interested, and let me know what you think: 
http://www.dmsguild.com/product/176394/Adventuring-Party-Origins?src=slider_view


----------



## I'm A Banana (Mar 3, 2016)

Hey! I moved the thread to the thread for publishers and press releases - if you're releasing something through DM's Guild, this would be the place to talk about it!


----------



## Sands999 (Mar 3, 2016)

Ah okay thanks!


----------

